# C100 Default Hour Meter



## mw (Aug 14, 2013)

I decided to go ahead and purchase the C100 from BH last week. I noticed that it has a no return policy. Okay, fine. When I got the camcorder, first thing I checked was the hour meter. It said total of 2 hours on it. Thinking this was a used one, I got an exchange from BH without any problem. The second one came and it says the same thing. I was curious and called up Canon. The rep spoke to the engineer and confirmed that the C100 usually comes with a default of 2 hours on the meter. They said because of hours accumulation for testing.

Is this true for all who had bought the C100 new? Or has anyone noticed this?

Very curious. Thanks.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Aug 14, 2013)

Not sure specifically, but I would hope that there's at least a certain amount of factory testing that goes on before any one of those leaves the factory. And if there's an issue that needs re-adjustment, it then needs to be re-tested which could bump up the total hours shot.


----------

